
UK plans for satellite navigation system in doubt after Brexit - DanBC
https://news.sky.com/story/uk-plans-for-satellite-navigation-system-in-doubt-after-brexit-11566068
======
benj111
This is a Brexit / no longer having access to Galileo military grade tracking
issue rather than NIH. Incase you were wondering.

Nothing on costs though. I assume this would have to be global in scope.

~~~
Tsubasachan
Yep Galileo is open and anyone can use it same as GPS. The military component
is reserved for EU members.

